# Anyone else besides USA Rhinestone????



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

We like their work except now they are trying to milk us for every little thing. Does anyone else out the do the rhinestone/sequin/embroidered heat press appliques like the offer? We'd love to do about 75-100 pieces for each design.
Thanks

Heres what we are looking for ......


----------



## RoxeAnne (Apr 19, 2013)

We use USA Rhinestones All the time - their designs are wonderful, and much less expensive than other companys~we have purchased the embroidery, sequin and rhinestone combination designs for as little as $6.00 at a show, applied them to a sweatshirt or hoodie and made 5 times the $$$ on our investment.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

What do you mean by milking you for every little thing?


Jane,
Sent from my iPad using TShirtForums app


----------



## RoxeAnne (Apr 19, 2013)

Not sure what you mean "charges for every little thing" - if you are referring to shipping charges and digitizing fees, then that is normal for a company to charge. They have the absolute cheapest shipping charges in America; their flat rate, whether you buy $1.00 or $10,K worth of designs; $6.95 is their flat rate fee. If you are referring to digitizing fees; everyone that is "worth their weight" must charge digitizing fees, for embroidery. I know they use Wilcom - have you priced Wilcom Embroidery Software? $19,000.00 +.


----------



## carpediemandmore (Feb 4, 2013)

lizziemaxine said:


> What do you mean by milking you for every little thing?
> 
> 
> Jane,
> Sent from my iPad using TShirtForums app


May be he has highlighted the cow-fact 
lol


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

We also offer these type designs. Cost is about $4-$6.


----------



## BlingCouture (Mar 23, 2011)

Ohh i will have to check your out at ProWorld. I have been very happy with the quality of stuff I have ordered from you at ProWorld..good to know thanks!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks. We appreciate your business.


----------

